# Raw Meat?



## Christopher666

Pet store guy said it was fine for me to put raw meat in my tank for the piranhas to eat as long as it isn't treated with perservitives or chemicals. So. I slaughtered a deer and decided to give them a couple little chunks. They went ballistic.

just wondering if anyone has any opionions on give piranhas raw meat and if there's any negative outcome of doing so?


----------



## jacks

Christopher666 said:


> Pet store guy said it was fine for me to put raw meat in my tank for the piranhas to eat as long as it isn't treated with perservitives or chemicals. So. I slaughtered a deer and decided to give them a couple little chunks. They went ballistic.
> 
> just wondering if anyone has any opionions on give piranhas raw meat and if there's any negative outcome of doing so?


raw meat is ok as a treat, your pianhas wuld be much healthier if you try to get them to eat pellets, i sometimes feed my piranha tropical fish from a feeder tank


----------



## Dr. Giggles

to Feeding and Nutrition. Feed only on occasion and remove any fat and make sure no preservatives are in the meat


----------



## Christopher666

Dr. Giggles said:


> to Feeding and Nutrition. Feed only on occasion and remove any fat and make sure no preservatives are in the meat


Yeah. I read somewhere that feeding fish feeder fish only is bad for them and it stunts their growth/shortens their life span. So. Out of love for my fish, I've been searching for a new diet. They get three dozen feeders a week, (I have six 3-5" red bellies. So, I bought the beef hearts they have at the petstore, but they're 6.99 for a pack of 18 and whenever I put them in the two biggest piranhas always get them all. So. On two occasions, I've put deer meat(hamburger and sausage) that my friends father cut from the deer I killed last year(so, I'm positive it hasn't been treated with anything. They eat pellets sometimes, but they're not very interested in them. They also like my fingers a lot. They haven't ripped them off yet... but they keep trying.

Also, to get them from slaughtering eachother, which, they only ever do when there's no food in the tank, how often should I feed them?


----------



## Guest

Christopher666 said:


> to Feeding and Nutrition. Feed only on occasion and remove any fat and make sure no preservatives are in the meat


Yeah. I read somewhere that feeding fish feeder fish only is bad for them and it stunts their growth/shortens their life span. So. Out of love for my fish, I've been searching for a new diet. They get three dozen feeders a week, (I have six 3-5" red bellies. So, I bought the beef hearts they have at the petstore, but they're 6.99 for a pack of 18 and whenever I put them in the two biggest piranhas always get them all. So. On two occasions, I've put deer meat(hamburger and sausage) that my friends father cut from the deer I killed last year(so, I'm positive it hasn't been treated with anything. They eat pellets sometimes, but they're not very interested in them. They also like my fingers a lot. They haven't ripped them off yet... but they keep trying.

Also, to get them from slaughtering eachother, which, they only ever do when there's no food in the tank, how often should I feed them?
[/quote]
yeah... i would stick to feeding them frozen seafood and pellets. If you keep feeding them red meat or mammal meat, they will get a fat gut. They will look much better if you feed them shrimp, squid, talapia, and other kinds of seafood.


----------



## scent troll

make sure theres no preservatives or marinates in the meat. only once in awhile feed them this. its perfectly safe to do.


----------



## Christopher666

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dezboy

after reading this thread id say feed them a totally varied diet...................when i feed my p's i never ever feed them the same thing each day, just so basically they never get use to/or bored of the same food. plus IMO this wilkl give the p's a better and varied diet


----------



## michaelj

If I had access to a fresh deer or calf I would feed my p's 4-5 dinners a month of pure sliced flesh chunks, sausage has too much fat. I agree a assorted diet of fillets, shrimp, krill, pellets, bloodworm, mysis, etc with beefy treats thru the month is best


----------

